# Go Launcher EX update bad for touchpad



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure if anyone noticed this yet or has a fix but the new Go launcher EX update completely screws with the homescreen. Before the update I already had my grid size set to 10x10. I had widgets/icons that were at the very edges of the screen. Now with the update the 10x10 grid is smaller and at the center of the screen. Also all the icons are much bigger. I dropped the icon size down to it's lowest and still couldn't get it to display properly. The best way for me to describe this is that it's like the resolution dropped so everything got bigger and condensed however it also doesn't allow you to put anything on the sides of the screen. Maybe it thinks I'm on a lower resolution phone with a different aspect ratio.

BTW it's like that on two touchpads. I did the same to my g/f's and she was the one to alert me to it lol.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

I prefer you can try to use spb 3d or ilauncher, especially the ilauncher that let you feel as same as ipad smooth but it icon size only for phone, may be not beautiful on hp touchpad.


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

To be frank, I've tried a multitude of launchers but found the Go Launcher to have everything I wanted. I'm staying away from anything that makes it look like an iPad. Not that I don't like an iPad, I just want something different. Obviously this isn't a serious touchpad breaking issue. I'm just curious if anyone here has the same problem and/or found a workaround.


----------



## thekillingtree (Dec 28, 2011)

i'm with you re: other launchers. i've suggested bug fixes to go launcher previously and they've fixed them relatively quickly and i ended up doing the same thing this morning.

i got excited when i read the change log and then really disappointed when i saw what it did to my touchpad.









oh well.


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

same thing happened to me last night, and today's new update didn't fix a thing!


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

I've read about this happening with other launchers but Go seemed to not be affected. I'm not sure how much the developers care to support the Touchpad considering it's not even an official Android device. Not sure if we'll see a fix or not but if I find one I'll update this thread.


----------



## NYkrinDC (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm using ADW Launcher EX (the paid market version) and that works great, even with the latest update.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It does help a little (not much) to set things to "auto fit." However, changing the icon sizes seems to have no impact or the workaround they described in the update to get the old sizes.


----------



## csrow (Oct 28, 2011)

Had a same problem with the latest update so I just went back to the last version.


----------



## SnapJackelPop (Jun 10, 2011)

Thought I was crazy when I noticed this the other day.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

I LOVE the update. Will post scrnshot soon


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Go Launcher developers are pretty quick to fix things so I'm guessing they'll have an update out before the end of the week.

Lots of respect for Chinese developers in terms of the product they put out and how fast they do it.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

can you post screen so i decide if i will update or not plz? go launcher is my fav launcher so far... even better than paid ones


----------



## nidlaX (Oct 13, 2011)

Their update fixed some things and broke a few others like usual. The new big icons are higher resolution, so they no longer look blurry. Some of the menu items have been scaled down a bit so the proportions overall resemble the phone version, but personally I liked some of the huge buttons. Widget sizing definitely seems to be broken, and the home screen indicator is also too far down from the top.


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

I could work with the larger icons if the grid walls didn't stop 2 inches from the edge lol. In all honesty I hate big icons too. It reminds me of when I boot my computer into safe mode and my regular 1920x1200 resolution is dropped to 800x600. Everything is large and ugly. Not what I want out of my Touchpad.

What I'm wondering is if anyone is having this problem with say the xoom or galaxy tab...


----------



## cyrax78 (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't seem to have the spacing or indicator issues. Changed the icon sizes down to 54 and moved/resized a few things, now it looks better than before. Using 8x10.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

It has just been updated again to fix these issues.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

sandman said:


> It has just been updated again to fix these issues.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Yes today's version fixed the problem. +1 for GO team.


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone who wants an iPhone theme launcher should grab espier launcher.

Like an exact replica, show them your HP Touchpad with ios.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

simollie said:


> Yes today's version fixed the problem. +1 for GO team.


I was impressed by how quickly they remedied the problem. +1!


----------

